# It's So Difficult To NOT Pull The Trigger On This!



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is such a good deal for a very nice guitar it's so hard not to go for it.


[h=1]Agile AL-3010SE CSBF Wide[/h]Agile AL-3010SE CSBF Wide











_[h=3]Special Edition AL-3010 Model with Single Bound Body, Neck, and HeadstockAvailable at a Special Price for a Limited Time!
[/h]_Wide profile neck
*Solid mahogany *(not a multi-ply!) arch top body
High quality *Canadian Flame Maple Top* (100% real wood top-not a photo top!)
*Bound* body, neck, and headstock
Chrome die-cast Grover tuners with 18-1 turning ratio for ultra fine tuning (Model 102-18N)
Two *Type V Alnico humbucker pickups* for a warm, traditional sound
High voltage with brass shaft pots for reduced noise and an *improved pickup selector switch*
Two volume and two tone controls, plus a three way pickup selector switch
Cepheus T-003 wide throw tune-O-matic bridge with graphite saddles
*Ebony fretboard* with 22 Jumbo Frets and real *abalone* trapezoid inlays
This spectacular guitar features D'addario 10-46 strings installed at the factory along with a professionally cut Graph Tech Tusq Nut!
Individually *hand filed frets* for professional feel and playability
Measurements
Overall length: 40"
Scale length: 24 3/4"
Width of the neck at the nut: 1 3/4" (44mm)
Width of the neck at the 21st fret: 2 1/4" (57mm)
String spacing at the nut: 5/16" (8.5mm)
String spacing at the bridge: 3/8" (10mm)
Neck taper/thickness at the 1st fret: 7/8" (21.5 mm)
Neck taper /thickness at the 12th fret: 15/16" (23.5mm)
Width at the upper bout: 9 1/4"
Width at the lower bout: 13 5/16"
Body thickness at the edge: 1 15/16"
Weight: only 10 pounds!
How to pick the right AL model: _*AL Specification Comparison*_


[HR][/HR][SIZE=-2]Your final shipping costs will depend on your location and the items you order. To determine your total shipping cost, please click on the “add to shopping cart” button, and enter your address information. You will have the opportunity to cancel your order after you are quoted a shipping price.[/SIZE][HR][/HR]























*$309.95 *


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've been watching...thats a great looking guitar! 

i'm holding out for a full maple cap one...that veneer looks great, don't get me wrong...but i'm looking for the full cap

why not just get it? even with the shipping...and US conversion...it'll be about $350...can't beat that!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

to be quite fair...the Tobacco burst one now has me drooling!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> i've been watching...thats a great looking guitar!
> 
> i'm holding out for a full maple cap one...that veneer looks great, don't get me wrong...but i'm looking for the full cap
> 
> why not just get it? even with the shipping...and US conversion...it'll be about $350...can't beat that!


I didn't see it in the wide neck version.



ezcomes said:


> to be quite fair...the Tobacco burst one now has me drooling!


I kept going back and forth on the Tobacco Burst and the one in the OP.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

at that price. go for both.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My Agile Harm came out to a total of $605 with a HSC and shipping.
$370 for the guitar, $65 for the case and $170 shipping.
I had it shipped over the boarder though, where Steadmiester can hop across and save $100 off the shipping costs.

I'll say one thing though Stead, that Harm I got is a very impressively built instrument.
These guitars are a lot of bang for the buck! Great value, worth a try.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had a few Agiles and I have yet to be disappointed. I took the next step and ordered a semi-custom earlier in the year. Great guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice looking guitar right there


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Built4Speed said:


> I've had a few Agiles and I have yet to be disappointed. I took the next step and ordered a semi-custom earlier in the year. Great guitar.


That think looks terrible.........................................terribly nice!

What colour do they call it? Is it the tobacco burst?


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> That think looks terrible.........................................terribly nice!
> 
> What colour do they call it? Is it the tobacco burst?


That's actually Rootbeer Flame. It's pretty much a stock AL model, but with P-90s instead of buckers, as well as gold hardware and a double bound body.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a really nice guitar B4S!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Built4Speed said:


>



In my head, I'm thinking: Trad pro, Standard, or Agile?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> In my head, I'm thinking: Trad pro, Standard, or Agile?


yea...i've been wanting a Gibby for awhile now...was gonna go the Traditional route...but...these look so nice...and my double plays like butter...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Built4Speed said:


> That's actually Rootbeer Flame. It's pretty much a stock AL model, but with P-90s instead of buckers, as well as gold hardware and a double bound body.


Right! I knew it wasn't a Tobacco Burst but I couldn't remember the colour. That is one of my favourite finishes they have available.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Worst kept secret in the guitar world. Everyone knows they're great!


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Built4Speed said:


> I've had a few Agiles and I have yet to be disappointed. I took the next step and ordered a semi-custom earlier in the year. Great guitar.


That is gorgeous! lofu


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Never tried an agile but i was playing a 2008 standard at the pawn shop and i hated it! lol

always been gassing for a LP but something about that 2008 LP standard that just didnt feel right. Maybe the asymmetrical neck that they started doing in 2008.... and then the stupid input jack lock, couldnt get that guitar off my shoulders fast enough!

I played a LP classic years ago and thought that guitar was the shit. That was before i got my PRS and got used to their wide fat neck though...

I'd be inclined to try out a trad with the 50's profile.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Moosehead said:


> That was before i got my PRS and got used to their wide fat neck though...


I don't think that neck is all that wide is it? What is the nut width?


----------



## Peter Rabbit (Dec 28, 2012)

How about this:
http://www.guitarfetish.com/XV-599-Quilt-Heritage-Burst-Abalone-Purfling-Maple-Binding-_p_4341.html


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Peter Rabbit said:


> How about this:
> http://www.guitarfetish.com/XV-599-Quilt-Heritage-Burst-Abalone-Purfling-Maple-Binding-_p_4341.html


Not bad but the neck is too narrow for me. GFS don't have any wide necked guitars so I don't even look at them now.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

but what does scott grove think???


----------

